# Amy Winehouse



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Had a friend suggest Amy for me- Im certainly enjoying this one, lots of nice contrast + she had such great eyes! tragic story- great songs.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

fini.
For some reason Ive been on a mission on this and got it done.
now that i see the pic I think Ill go back and add some more detail and darkness to the right side hair...


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nicely done...I would agree about the right side of the hair. It could have some darker areas in it. There is only one area that bothers me of this piece, it's a compositional critique, nothing really big though. The top of the hair either should have had a space between the top in order for better flow or should have went off the page more to separate the two halves of the page. The space between the top of the hair and paper would probably been better but if matted and framed right it will work out just wonderfully.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Dammit!  youre absolutely right, I think the frame will close it off, but now that you pointed it out, if I had it to do again I would have left 1/4" of space at the top. 
Thanks very much George!


----------

